# How About Under-rated Bands...



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The over-rated thread is quite interesting. How about bands/artists with a solid catalogue but limited popular/commercial appeal.

Some I like...

1) Ramones

2) Iggy Pop/Stooges

3) Tom Waits

4) Ian Dury/Blockheads

The Ramones are at the top of my list, the others in no particular order. I am interested on other's thoughts on under-rated bands.

Later,

William


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

How about Radiohead? They have an excellent catalouge and every album is something new and a shining example of all their individual talents brought together.

Admittedly their material can be a bit heavy at times, but that doesn't really detract from their ability.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> The over-rated thread is quite interesting. How about bands/artists with a solid catalogue but limited popular/commercial appeal.
> 
> Some I like...
> 
> ...


  Totally agree with those 4.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> The over-rated thread is quite interesting. How about bands/artists with a solid catalogue but limited popular/commercial appeal.
> 
> Some I like...
> 
> ...


I'm with you on number 1 unk:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

How about, Tool, Isis, Kyuss and Deftones...

Class


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

ncon said:


> How about Radiohead?


Absolutely!

Seen them live a few times as well. They are brilliant.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree with Iggy/Stooges 

I also think that Tony Orlando and Dawn are underrated


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Uriah Heep

Caravan

Barclay James Harvest

HAWKWIND


----------



## ussher (Sep 20, 2007)

Tom Waits absolutely!

The Band

John Martyn (RIP)

Richard Thompson

Too many Jazz and Blues artists to mention


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can think of 100's of people/bands that didin't quite make it and I can't figure out why. The Saints, Teenage Fanclub, The Only Ones................

Tom Waits being underrated, that made me think, he played London about 3 years ago and my pal happily forked out over Â£500 to see him. Tickets, its seems were sold out in minutes and he, along with others, were chasing tickets on Ebay like they were gold dust. So how underrated is he?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Just thought of another - Willie Mason


----------



## ussher (Sep 20, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Can think of 100's of people/bands that didin't quite make it and I can't figure out why. The Saints, Teenage Fanclub, The Only Ones................
> 
> Tom Waits being underrated, that made me think, he played London about 3 years ago and my pal happily forked out over Â£500 to see him. Tickets, its seems were sold out in minutes and he, along with others, were chasing tickets on Ebay like they were gold dust. So how underrated is he?


I hear that, but it took him 35 years! Tom has got a very loyal following over here and he hadnâ€™t toured here for 20 years or so â€" the tickets sold out within 30 mins! And I didn't get one.... :cry2:


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

My tuppence worth

i) Depeche Mode- Top eighties band

ii) The Silencers- best scottish band ever

iii) The Icicle Works- just about right with this weather

iv) Scott Walker- Real class


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Have to agree with Iggy Pop

My under rated pick would be

Ten Years After :rockon:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> ncon said:
> 
> 
> > How about Radiohead?
> ...


 another vote from me. I adored creep when it came out. Saw them live for the first time last year, spectacular.

Andy


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

iv) *Scott Walker*- Real class


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Alas said:


> Have to agree with Iggy Pop
> 
> My under rated pick would be
> 
> Ten Years After :rockon:


Ten Years After :thumbsup:

Robin Trower

Nils Lofgren


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep on scott walker....fave of mine is "the electrician"


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd like to agree with Ten Years After & Tool already mentioned and would like to add:-

Black Crowes - Anyone whose heard the Jimmy Page / Black Crowes Live at the Greek CD can't fail to be impressed - just as good as Led Zepp

Budgie - Hard working Welsh rockers who made some great records, were great live, but never made it big.

The Call & The Calling

The Candyskins

Del Amitri

Feeder - Should be bigger.

Gotthard & Threshold- Both big in Europe - virtually unheard of here.

Magnum - As Budgie, except for being from the Midland's not Wales.

Marillion - Arguably a better band after Fish left, still making great records & playing superbly live.

Saxon - Should have been as big as Maiden, but poor management & a lack of savvy has resulted in far less sucess.

Semisonic - Made a couple of great albums

Thunder - One of the best live bands I've ever seen. They've been making great records for over 20 years & have a small, but fanatically loyal following (including me) Calling it a day this year - Going to the farewell gig at Shepherds Bush in July - I doubt there will be a dry eye in the house.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy Tims said:


> I'd like to agree with Ten Years After & Tool already mentioned and would like to add:-
> 
> Black Crowes - Anyone whose heard the Jimmy Page / Black Crowes Live at the Greek CD can't fail to be impressed - just as good as Led Zepp
> 
> ...


back street symphony is a classic.....danny bowes is an awesome singer.....

"I had a fight with this German guy, I saw him give my little girl the eye, While he was trying hard to be so cool, I hit him with a stool"

cool


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to agree with Ten Years After & Tool already mentioned and would like to add:-
> ...


"Can't even focus on my own tatoos" :lol:

Surprised that no one has mentioned Dave Grohl yet, admitedly he's not the worlds greatest musician, but he aint a half bad all rounder, the mans got talent.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

muse never seem to get any sort of credit.....matt bellamy is the guitarist for the millennium


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

grant1967 said:


> My tuppence worth
> 
> i) Depeche Mode- Top eighties band


Good call Grant! I've seen them 6 times, have all their stuff and I met Dave Gahan once.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Quick scan of my MP3 player...

Aimee Mann

The Blue Nile

Crowded House

Fountains of Wayne

The Grays

Honeydogs

Hunters & Collectors

Icecream Hands

Jane Siberry

Jason Falkner

Jellyfish

Kevin Gilbert

The Monkees (yes, The Monkees)

The Nines

Owsley

Porcupine Tree

The Posies

Remy Zero

The Replacements

Smithereens

Split Enz

Sufjan Stevens

Supergrass

Tears for Fears

XTC

...and of course...

...The Hoffs...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm going to start doing searches on the names that are new to me and see what I am missing.  TYA, Robin Trower, Black Crowes and Radiohead are all performers I had forgotten over time. The Black Crowes were a big deal for awhile when they broke in North America. Radiohead were huge in the North American "Alternative" market with Pablo Honey/Creep and OK Computer, but seem to get little attention now.

Tony Orlando and Dawn... That's funny. :lol: In North America during the mid 70's they were on every radio and TV set. Hitting a peak that high can certainly appear to diminish the balance of a career.

Depeche Mode.  A long career, but the thing I remember most was the 101 documentary. The girl I was living with, in the early 90's, bought the video, being (in her opinion) one of their biggest fans. I was not exactly into Depeche Mode but as we were watching I noticed that the keyboard player wore the same zip collar shirt at every gig. Soon we were fast forwarding to the concert parts, just to see what he was wearing.  Those were the days.

Tom Waits has had a long career and has a great deal of talent to support that career. It's true though, that his over use of his harsh gritty style can scare new listeners away. His use of a broad range of musical types has given him access to great number of people without making him a media superstar. 

Later,

William


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bellybutton?



SharkBike said:


> Quick scan of my MP3 player...
> 
> Aimee Mann
> 
> ...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

...and Spilt Milk. :yes:

Only two albums...but a great band.



MarkF said:


> Bellybutton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

The Kinks/Ray Davies. - A national treasure

Ramones

Cramps (RIP Lux)

Tav Falco

Wire

Television

Tom Petty

Roy Harper

Steely Dan

Small Faces

Sandy Denny

Alan Vega

Queens of the Stone Age

B'52s

Stiff Little Fingers

Echo and the Bunnymen (should have been huge- was it the name ?)

Chrome

The The

Feeder

Most did ok, but deserve more recognition, some truly original talents in there

D.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

To name a few:

Dr Feelgood

Jack Johnson

Fine Young Cannibals

Sutherland Brothers

Groundhogs


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

My Bloody Valentine

Dead Can Dance

Cocteau Twins

The Sundays

The Pale Saints

Inspirel Carpets

Faith No More

Depeche Mode

The Pixies

Pop Will Eat Itself

This Mortal Coil

The Wonder Stuff

The Style Council

Stone Temple Pilots

The Eels

Queen of the Stone Age

Gene

Most of which i have had the pleasure of seeing live on more than one occasion


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree with Iggy Pop
> ...


Check our Jon Cleary


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> My Bloody Valentine
> 
> Dead Can Dance
> 
> ...


Stuart, you've got great taste in music! :yes: :clap:


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Sunna

Seasick Steve

Puddle of Mudd (really!)

Unwritten Law

Travis


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

oddgitt said:


> Sunna
> 
> Seasick Steve
> 
> ...


Puddle of Mudd and travis mentioned in the same breath 

We persuaded a mate to play the Nirvana hommage 



 as his wedding song last summer.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

catflem said:


> We persuaded a mate to play the Nirvana hommage
> 
> 
> 
> as his wedding song last summer.


Brilliant!  I love angry songs.

Later,

William


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Running_man said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > My Bloody Valentine
> ...


And so have you Andrew! 

BTW a certain VERY special 'Stephen Patrick' is making a guest appearance next Friday on Jonathan Woss - can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just a few that spring to mind...

Bright Eyes

The Hold Steady

Modest Mouse

Cherry Ghost

British Sea Power

Arcade Fire


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Some more I just thought of...

Lambchop

We Are Scientists

The National


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

break-3 said:


> Just a few that spring to mind...
> 
> Bright Eyes
> 
> ...


:clap: Their debut and current album "Thirst For Romance" is amazing. Can't wait for the follow up. I'm just listening to "The Seldom Seen Kid" by Elbow. They well deserved the Mercury prize for that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd like to add New Fast Automatic Daffodils to the list of 90's Indie forgottens.

Was anyone else a fan?

They didn't seem to copy the Roses/Mondays outright like a lot of lesser bands at the time.

Released one album (Pigeonhole, i'd give it an 8/10), a couple of follow-up singles which were lauded by the NME back when it used to be good, and then vanished.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Nezwaldo said:


> I'd like to add New Fast Automatic Daffodils to the list of 90's Indie forgottens.
> 
> Was anyone else a fan?


Saw them live along with Swervedriver and Spirit of the West in the early 90's supporting The Wonder Stuff in Walsal Football Stadium on their 'Big Day Out' along with Vic and Bob doing ' Dizzy' - What a great gig that was...20,000 greebo's :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

potz said:


> Willie and the Warmers


I did a search on Google for this. What I found was not what I had anticipated.  :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I searched out many of the artists and bands mentioned in this thread and the real stand out for me was "The Hold Steady". The songs kept me listening. They were good but not too polished or pretty while still well performed. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

most of the bands i listen to i think should be bigger but some how never get there but some have been mentioned already .

inspiral carpets

reef

gomez-3 amazing albums.

fun loving criminals

super furry animals

catatonia

kyuss

cold war kids

soulwax

reel big fish

sublime- imo one of the best bands of the last 20 years.

elbow

doves

cake

nine inch nails

starsailor

ratm

editors

scroobiuos pip

voodoo glow skulls

pennywise

stranglers

soundgarden

portishead

pearl jam

nerd

jim noir

mcalmont and butler

im sure i have many more that i think are overlooked and underated . also good shouts on cherry ghost and stone temple pilots top top bands.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I searched out many of the artists and bands mentioned in this thread and the real stand out for me was "The Hold Steady". The songs kept me listening. They were good but not too polished or pretty while still well performed. :thumbsup:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


William, I saw them on New Year Christmas show playing "Sequestered in Memphis", from that I went and bought their last 2 albums. Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> I searched out many of the artists and bands mentioned in this thread and the real stand out for me was "The Hold Steady". The songs kept me listening. They were good but not too polished or pretty while still well performed. :thumbsup:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Glad you liked them. Went to see them live a few months back and they didn't disappoint.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

break-3 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I searched out many of the artists and bands mentioned in this thread and the real stand out for me was "The Hold Steady". The songs kept me listening. They were good but not too polished or pretty while still well performed. :thumbsup:
> ...


I may go and check them out. They will be playing in upstate New York at the end of March and beginning of April. 

Later,

William


----------



## ussher (Sep 20, 2007)

Little Feat

Ry Cooder

Felice Brothers

Black Keys


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

arcade fire


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

The Silencers- best scottish band everI would nominate The Tannahill Weavers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

filterlab


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Secret Machines, The Shins, Super furry animals (one of the best live bands i've ever seen)

Now sadly split - Gorky's Zygotic Mynci


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> break-3 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


Can't remember if I mentioned them before, but check out Okkervil River as well.


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

Totally agree with Dr Feelgood (Wilco Johnsons guitar riffing is sublime)






Also underated Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Marillion - Arguably a better band after Fish left, still making great records & playing superbly live.


+1. One of _*the *_great guitarists in Steve Rothery, vastly underrated with such a delicate touch.


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

What about Vampire Weekend?

You'll probably say "who?" but I bet you've heard this song on an advert or goal compilation etc.......






Brilliant band!


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

purplepantman said:


> What about Vampire Weekend?
> 
> You'll probably say "who?" but I bet you've heard this song on an advert or goal compilation etc.......
> 
> ...


Not bad at all, saw them in Manchester supporting The Shins last year (or could have been the year before, my mind's going!), they were also on TV - Glastonbury I think. Very individual sound.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

purplepantman said:


> What about Vampire Weekend?
> 
> You'll probably say "who?" but I bet you've heard this song on an advert or goal compilation etc.......
> 
> ...


i saw them at reading last year they did ok ,alot better than mgmt they were pooh.

id have to say beck - his last 2 albums have been superb and no recognition at all he is also a genius live .check out epro that song is a real classic.


----------



## young_bairn (Dec 14, 2008)

Lightspeed Champion.

The Rifles.

Death cab for Cutie.

The Cribs.

A few under-rated bands that spring to mind.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

sooo many

and amazed to here the candyskins and swervedriver being mentioned.

i photographed adam franklin for his new album spent bullets just before Christmas 20 years after i photographed his first band shake appeal.swervedriver still has a big following now.

http://www.myspace.com/toshackhighway

i also photographed other oxford groups before the became well known,ride,anyways etc.

the pics have been rediscovered and are going to be used in a documentary this year

my contenders include

dr.feelgood....stupidity is the live album

gang of 4....amazing shows

MC5.....criminally underrated

the saints ....aus geniuses

Nazareth........ razamanaz....jock rockers

nick cave...dont know how i only realised last year how brilliant

the white stripes/raconteurs....jack is on another level

the clash and jimi hendrix because however good you think they are the are even better than words can do justice

2 unsigned oxford groups that are up there with nick cave and the white stripes [find them on myspace]

the witches...haunting melodic sometimes pounding songs that leave you wanting more

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=55994511

mephisto grande...like a drug to me i cant get enough they only play 30-40 minutes because they put so much in the audience and them are exhausted.there version of john the revelator and walk to the water is phenominal.

when you see the face of first timers in the crowd who cant believe what they are seeing its priceless

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=96762114


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have to share this .i came across this recording of the album live but i think this is the best song of a truly great album .i cant listen to this on my ipod without getting chocked up it is a truly moving song imo and





 has to be the definitive version.

he shouldnt have a voice like he does amazing to see the effort he puts in at the end. awesome.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I am obviously a lot older than most of you.... a lot older!!!

A few artists spring to mind,

Jackson Browne, Iris De Ment and Emmylou Harris from the Country Rock era...

Albert Lee as certainly one of the most under-rated guitarist

The Jayhawks - if you like Squeeze/Crowded House you'll love these

There's loads more but that will do for now.

Rob


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Said it before and I'm saying it again....

Tool

This is them live in 1993 doing Sober


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> The Jayhawks - if you like Squeeze/Crowded House you'll love these
> 
> Rob


Ahh... Squeeze, fond memories.  The album "Cool for Cats" had a tiny bit of radio play in Toronto and the video for the single was on the MTV video show in the afternoons (This MTV was a local TV station, prior to the American network). Argybargy charted in Canada and did fairly well on the local FM rock stations. Back in June of 1980 I quit school and could listen to the radio all day long while I was working, those were the days.  Now I can't stand to listen to the radio all day long. 

Later,

William


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

A few more for you:

Beirut (second album's much better than the first

Band of Horses (first album much better than second)

Lambchop

Shearwater


----------

